# Nintendo DS Lite factory testing card found



## loler55 (Apr 26, 2019)

The previous owner thought it was a game that he has been given


as a memory to my grandma Janni G. RIP and i love you 
without her, I would not have started to collect Nintendo Stuff


and second without gbatemp this it would not exist here either


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2019)

Hah nice!

I'm still amazed at the amount of test hardware Nintendo "loses track of".


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 26, 2019)

loler55 said:


> The previous owner thought it was a game that he has been given


Or an engineer died as and it was found in an auctioned box.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 26, 2019)

This is damn surprising...you rarely hear of news on the DS and DSi anymore. Including the homebrew scene.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice find. I wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## Wanderer0891 (Apr 27, 2019)

This is pretty neat and its always good to hear that these type of things aren't lost to history.


----------



## Friendsxix (Apr 27, 2019)

From what I can tell, the cartridge reads 「実機検査カード」, which probably translates better as "Real Hardware Test Card" instead of what's in the OP.
(Alternatively, "Real Machine Inspection Card," but that sounds a tad strange in English.)


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 27, 2019)

...For 6 Euros? ...This guy can make a very easy and chunky profit out of this.


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 27, 2019)

Umm, how the bloody poop can this help nowadays????


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 27, 2019)

Super.Nova said:


> Umm, how the bloody poop can this help nowadays????



It is more an interesting piece of gaming history then anything else.


----------



## _______ (Apr 27, 2019)

Friendsxix said:


> From what I can tell, the cartridge reads 「実機検査カード」, which probably translates better as "Real Hardware Test Card" instead of what's in the OP.
> (Alternatively, "Real Machine Inspection Card," but that sounds a tad strange in English.)



Just some more useless info. Although "実" is probably the closest to "real" here, there's "真" which could also mean "real". "実" is often used for "solid, physically existed" object. Here it means "本物", which is the opposite of "replica", "dummy" or "simulator". "真" is the opposite of "fake", which not always meant for physically exists stuffs.

So it's definitely not "actual" (実在の or 現実の) inspection card as the first article wrote.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice find! Own N3DSXL emu DS and Own PSP emu PS1


----------



## loler55 (Apr 27, 2019)

i think he used gm9 to dump....


----------



## loler55 (Apr 27, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Hah nice!
> 
> I'm still amazed at the amount of test hardware Nintendo "loses track of".





Ericthegreat said:


> Or an engineer died as and it was found in an auctioned box.



its Something that fits well in the pants pocket
and you can easily explain that something like that can be lost

cheff i cannot find it
its fallen under the table

or someone thinks on the money and dosnt destroy it how he should


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 27, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Hah nice!
> 
> I'm still amazed at the amount of test hardware Nintendo "loses track of".


I think they simply don't care


----------



## loler55 (Apr 27, 2019)

Localhorst86 said:


> I think they simply don't care
> View attachment 165122




do we have the same couch?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 27, 2019)

loler55 said:


> View attachment 165123
> 
> 
> do we have the same couch?


Lol, maybe. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 27, 2019)

loler55 said:


> View attachment 165123
> 
> 
> do we have the same couch?


You guys totally have the same couch. Different color, but same.


----------



## loler55 (Apr 27, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> You guys totally have the same couch. Different color, but same.


different light +different camera


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 27, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> You guys totally have the same couch. Different color, but same.


Same same, but different. But still same.





Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2019)

実機検査カード might localize better as "Authentic Hardware Inspection Card" 

Either way, being able to archive this piece of DS history is great.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 27, 2019)

I do wonder when versions 2-5 will show up


----------



## Dragowolf33 (Apr 27, 2019)

I would like the ROM however because of gbatemp's policy I can't.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 27, 2019)

Dragowolf33 said:


> I would like the ROM however because of gbatemp's policy I can't.


It may be productive to search online the English text printed at the top of the label


----------



## Dragowolf33 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> It may be productive to search online the English text printed at the top of the label



Nothing...


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 27, 2019)

Atleast its dumped unlike that douche that has an early beta of super mario kart and wont release the rom.. It is the version that has the different tracks and music


----------



## QuazaRayy (Apr 27, 2019)

@loler55 have you dumped the rom yet?


----------



## loler55 (Apr 27, 2019)

https://datomatic.no-intro.org/index.php?page=show_record&s=28&n=z091
hope i can link it here when not plz delete


----------



## 0-volt (May 2, 2019)

Very nice...


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 28, 2020)

Cool, I'm gonna run it on all my hardware!


----------

